# Theft of dogs, for dog baiting!!



## BaileyBear

Hi, my names Julie I live in county Antrim, Northern Ireland with my husband Roger and our beautiful, loving and very trusting 2 1/2 yr old Golden named Bailey. The problem is that there has been a serge of pet dogs here being stolen by a men (travellers, we reckon coming from the south) in a white van. These SO CALLED HUMANS are stealing our beloved pets, and using them as Dog Baiting (cutting them and throwing them in with their fight dogs, to train then to fight and kill them). They are going round houses and leaving one of three coloured stickers on walls, fences etc (representing small, medium or large dogs, the police believe) then coming back at a later date drugging and stealing the dog. 

The problem now being that although we have a sizeable yard and a large dog pen which is locked. I live in the country and it would be easy to come and take our beloved princess, so we now feel that we are left with no other option but to leave her in the house (she is VERY well trained and never toilets in the house or chew or wrecks anything, and therefore has the whole run of the house) if we are at work etc. I realise that this is the only thing that we can do to keep her from being stolen, but we both feel very very guilty that she has to be in the house, even though she is a house dog, and doesn't really like being outside unless we all with her. I think that she should be outside in fresh air. We still give her plenty of exercise and trips away to the beach, parks etc. but we feel very guilty. God only knows what we would do if we lost her, the thing is you would just never know if she was stolen to be lived and cared for as she is so beautiful and loving, or that she was being used and killed for this DISGUSTING dog baiting!!! 

What are your thoughts on what we are doing to protect her?

Bailey at 14 weeks 









Bailey the night she pass her KC bronze award









Bailey doing what she loves best, playing ball with us getting wet and dirty..



























We where even thinking of getting CCTV put in pointing at two gates and her pen, but then thought what use would that be if they did take her it'd probably to late at that stage! How can anyone harm any dog?????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I leave my dogs in the house when I'm not home. Too many things that can happen outside. I leave the TV on for them even!
They are fine, usually asleep on the couch (or crate in Kenzie's case!) when I come home.


----------



## mylissyk

Think how guilty you would feel if you did leave her outside and she was stolen. Don't feel guilty for keeping her safe, that's what you should do and if didn't, then you would be guilty. As you said she'd rather be inside with you, or waiting for you. I'm sure she sleeps all day anyway. 

When my dogs spend time outside, I check on them through the windows. They are laying at the door sleeping, waiting for me to let them back in.

I have no doubt the pain of losing her would completely eclipse any guilt you felt leaving her in the house.

Keep her safe and sound with you, you will never regret that.


----------



## BaileyBear

Thanks guys really appreciate your support, I just wish the police would just catch the so called people that are doing this! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spruce

she will be fine in the house - honest.


----------



## GoldenMum

I always leave my four in the house when I'm out, they sleep until I return!


----------



## Jennifer1

At least until they catch these guys it might be worthwhile to keep all of the blinds/curtains closed while you are gone as well so that they can't see inside. If they are stealing the dogs I don't think they'd be above breaking and entering.


----------



## BaileyBear

Jennifer1 said:


> At least until they catch these guys it might be worthwhile to keep all of the blinds/curtains closed while you are gone as well so that they can't see inside. If they are stealing the dogs I don't think they'd be above breaking and entering.


Oh god I hope they are as big as the cowards as I believe them to be, and stay away from our "princess" Bailey!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iris

Dogs have been stolen in my town to be resold. I won't leave mine out if I am not home.


----------



## Amberbark

Our pets are in the house when we are at work and we have a dogsitter come in at noon to take them outside for a run. She will be safe, sound and sleeping in your house awaiting your arrival. That is the best place for her. BTW, your fireplace is beautiful. My grandfather was from Athelone, Ireland, and my daughter and I had the pleasure of visiting your beautiful country in 2004. Slainte! :wavey:Vicki and Amber


----------



## BaileyBear

Amberbark said:


> Our pets are in the house when we are at work and we have a dogsitter come in at noon to take them outside for a run. She will be safe, sound and sleeping in your house awaiting your arrival. That is the best place for her. BTW, your fireplace is beautiful. My grandfather was from Athelone, Ireland, and my daughter and I had the pleasure of visiting your beautiful country in 2004. Slainte! :wavey:Vicki and Amber


Yeah starting to feel a whole lot better about the whole thing! I was thinking we where bad parents, but thanks to the great people of GRF I can rest easy in the knowledge that I'm not a bad mammy!! Thanks to everyone that has helped. 

Oh by the way we ripped out that fireplace and went a little older style as we live in what used to be St.Marys primary school so needed an older looking one. Go raibh mile maith agaibh as Bhutto gcunamh! (Many thanks for your help)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

BaileyBear. Do not feel bad. My dogs have ALWAYS stayed in the house when we're not home ALWAYS. How awful to have to worry about this. It makes me feel sick to think of the poor dogs.


----------



## BaileyBear

*Laura* said:


> BaileyBear. Do not feel bad. My dogs have ALWAYS stayed in the house when we're not home ALWAYS. How awful to have to worry about this. It makes me feel sick to think of the poor dogs.


Many thanks.. I know it's terrible when you have to worry about some horrible excuse of a human being, coming and stealing your dog and then killing her!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

IMHO no dog should be left by themselves in an unsafe area where they can be stolen period. I'm surprised these fools have not been caught. It's a shame to have to lock your dog up inside all day.:no:


----------



## BaileyBear

Wyatt's mommy said:


> IMHO no dog should be left by themselves in an unsafe area where they can be stolen period. I'm surprised these fools have not been caught. It's a shame to have to lock your dog up inside all day.:no:


Thankfully I work shifts and my husband gets home mon-fri at 5:45pm so it's only two days a week (3max the very odd time) she is in on her own. But she is a happy girl! And we love her too much to risk it!!









It's crazy to think someone could harm a beautiful princess like our Bailey!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

jcallenaz said:


> there is a new option called the stayboy lock to keep your dog safe for an errand. this is only for responsible pet owners.


I just looked this up since I didn't know what it was. I would absolutely NEVER, under any circumstance use that thing and yes, I am a _very_ responsible dog owner. 
Are you associated with the sale of this thing?


----------



## Tennyson

jcallenaz said:


> there is a new option called the stayboy lock to keep your dog safe for an errand. this is only for responsible pet owners.


That thing is junk!


----------



## newport

No dog should be unattended outside for a long period of time. Inside when you are not home- crate or not- and only outside when you are home to keep an eye on them. Lola is very good inside for the time we are at work just on her own. When I put her out to potty by herself I keep an eye on her. A couple of times she has escaped through holes in the fence - so I never leave her unattended for long.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Golden's don't mind staying indoors as long as they have plenty of time with their beloved humans. Your dog is far safer in your home when you are away. I certainly hope they catch these dog poachers and give them the punishment they deserve.


----------



## BaileyBear

jcallenaz said:


> there is a new option called the stayboy lock to keep your dog safe for an errand. this is only for responsible pet owners.


I just looked that up there, Thanks for your help but I reckon that could be dangerous if left on her own, I'd be worried she would tangle herself up and maybe hang herself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

newport said:


> No dog should be unattended outside for a long period of time. Inside when you are not home- crate or not- and only outside when you are home to keep an eye on them. Lola is very good inside for the time we are at work just on her own. When I put her out to potty by herself I keep an eye on her. A couple of times she has escaped through holes in the fence - so I never leave her unattended for long.


Yeah we let Bailey have the full run of the house(upstairs & downstairs), she is fully house trained and 100000000000% trustworthy. I get my sister to come during the days that I work to let her out for toilet and play with her for twenty minutes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb

jcallenaz said:


> Dog theft is out of control in the US. we have over 5600 dogs stolen a day, yes a day!!! After a trip last year I found nothing to keep my pup safe while out, so I made something. The more I got into this, the more I was amazed, and upset at what we are tolerating, and Why? We Humans that have dogs want to enjoy our dogs. These are not stuffed toys, these are loving loyal furry family members.
> My Little boy use to tell me while driving, holding his dog when he was 11, I love Roxie more that anything in the world. Some uncaring person thinks they are going to steal my son's joy, I don't think so, not on my watch. I can't advertise about my product, but 50% of all dog owners will own one in time. *
> "We need to stand up, ban together, as humans and protect the Animal that we domesticated, that protects us, and PROTECT THEM". *
> 
> Jim Allen
> *"Uniting Against Pet Theft"*


You pretty much just did advertise your product. It's not my call, but both of your posts in this thread seem like spam to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

jcallenaz said:


> I hope it doesn't happen to you. You missed my point, there is a 22% chance that it will. How long are we going to let this happen to our dogs.


I didn't even look at your product. My Wyatt is safe and secure in my yard without it.


----------



## Nairb

jcallenaz said:


> I hope it doesn't happen to you. You missed my point, there is a 22% chance that it will. How long are we going to let this happen to our dogs.


I don't leave my dog out unsupervised, and would never tie my dog to a post and go in a store. What's to prevent someone from poisoning or harassing the dog while he's tied to the post with your product? What if the dog bites someone for pulling his tail, etc. while you're not there to supervise?


----------



## twinmamma

Hey, I live in County Down, I have also heard about the stickers on houses, and the dog thefts. We are in the same predicament. We have a dog flap for our smaller dog and cat, that is closed when we go out, or in bed. We keep Bud inside if we are out. But I'm a housewife, so more often than not I'm with them. If we do go out then all three are in the house. I would rather a mess in the house, rather than no mess and no dogs. If we know we are going out we usually take them out in the morning for a good long walk, so all they do is sleep anyway, both dogs loves their kongs and deer/stag antlers. Dont feel bad you are protecting your animals. You do whats best for your situation.


----------



## BaileyBear

twinmamma said:


> Hey, I live in County Down, I have also heard about the stickers on houses, and the dog thefts. We are in the same predicament. We have a dog flap for our smaller dog and cat, that is closed when we go out, or in bed. We keep Bud inside if we are out. But I'm a housewife, so more often than not I'm with them. If we do go out then all three are in the house. I would rather a mess in the house, rather than no mess and no dogs. If we know we are going out we usually take them out in the morning for a good long walk, so all they do is sleep anyway, both dogs loves their kongs and deer/stag antlers. Dont feel bad you are protecting your animals. You do whats best for your situation.


Thanks I'm feeling more at ease about the whole thing. On another note those Deer/Stag antlers are a great job aren't they. Bailey would normally go through a bone in a few hours. But she still has the antler I bought her a few weeks back, a tad expensive but in my eyes worth every penny. Thanks for the words of encouragement, it really does mean a lot!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcallenaz

In the US over 6800 dogs are stolen a day. Why is this not headlines, these are our furry babies, we domesticated the dog, why do we not protect them, and be their voice. Dogs are stolen for research, to be resold, to be used as bait dogs. This is so cruel, the word has to get out about this.


----------



## Brave

jcallenaz said:


> In the US over 6800 dogs are stolen a day. Why is this not headlines, these are our furry babies, we domesticated the dog, why do we not protect them, and be their voice. Dogs are stolen for research, to be resold, to be used as bait dogs. This is so cruel, the word has to get out about this.


Please cite where you are getting your figures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcallenaz

According to Petfinder.com, as many as 2 million pets are stolen every year. Sadly, only 10 percent are ever reunited with their pet parents. Stolen dogs meet many ends. Some are sold to research labs, others are used by unscrupulous breeders in puppy mills, while still others are forced into dog fighting, among other very disturbing horrific purposes. 
Also Last Chance for Animals in LA states the same thing. I didn't believe it either, but it is true, and the poor folks and dogs that his happens to, I feel so bad for them.


----------



## jcallenaz

This is one of many articles that state the figures of over 2 million stolen, that's 5600 a day. 8 Ways to Get Your Dog Stolen | Dogster

Also go to LCA (last chance for animals) a LA based group that works hard on the issue of Dog Theft in the US.


----------



## Brave

jcallenaz said:


> According to Petfinder.com, as many as 2 million pets are stolen every year. Sadly, only 10 percent are ever reunited with their pet parents. Stolen dogs meet many ends. Some are sold to research labs, others are used by unscrupulous breeders in puppy mills, while still others are forced into dog fighting, among other very disturbing horrific purposes.
> Also Last Chance for Animals in LA states the same thing. I didn't believe it either, but it is true, and the poor folks and dogs that his happens to, I feel so bad for them.


This was taken almost word for word from Petfinder.com's article (link below)



jcallenaz said:


> This is one of many articles that state the figures of over 2 million stolen, that's 5600 a day. 8 Ways to Get Your Dog Stolen | Dogster
> 
> Also go to LCA (last chance for animals) a LA based group that works hard on the issue of Dog Theft in the US.


From your two quotes - I'm seeing you are trying to reference three different sources for your statistic of "over 2 million dogs which is 5600 dogs STOLEN each day". 

The references you are claiming are:
1) Petfinder.com
2) Last Chance for Animals
3) Dogster.com

Unfortunately, all these "different" sources are actually the same source. 

Petfinder's article (Prevent Pet Theft - Petfinder) was written by Last Chance for Animals and does not specifiy sources. Dogster's article (8 Ways to Get Your Dog Stolen | Dogster) also references Petfinder's article. Last Chance for Animals is an animal activist group who ALSO does not cite where they came up with their statistic. I went directly to their website (Last Chance for Animals - Home) and was redirected to Stolen Pets regarding pet theft. 

The article LCA wrote for Petfinder references the following as "related links"

404 - File Not Found | PETA.org (this link doesn't even work. I get a 404 error.)
Stolen Pets (this is self-endorsement)
http://www.idausa.org/campaigns/theft/citizen.html (another animal activist group and another 404 error message)
http://www.idausa.org/campaigns/theft/pettheft.html (from the same animal activist group... same 404 error 

There are no dates in this article to clue us into when these statistics were pulled. 

How about this article? The AKC Companion Recovery Service reports that in 2011, 224 animals were reported either via the media or through their owners calling into their hotline as stolen. Thefts-of-dogs-in-U.S.-up-32%-in - Chicago Sun-Times

That is a FAR cry from 2,000,000. 

I am not denying that it happens. I undersand losing an animal is by FAR the worse nightmare an owner can come home to. Perhaps the 2 million statistic is based on all pets reported MISSING over the world. But then we have to take into consideration, animals displaced due to disasters or commonplace causes - such as a gate was left open, the pup got out, dug under the fence, etc. 

I don't particularly like figures and statistics being thrown out to incite fear - especially given the start of this thread. I also think, if someone is going to come onto a forum and endorse a product, they should be as forthright as possible about their affiliation and vested interests. Would you care to divulge yours?

:wave:


----------



## jcallenaz

All of that work and you didn't find the facts, are you kidding me or is this a prank, you see the information, I provide links, and you think that there is not a problem with dog theft. You say these are all the same, they are not. AKC said thefts are up 70% in 2012, how many people have AKC dogs, that is all they report. _Are you are trying to minimize what is really going on, for what_? Go to the National Registry for Dogs, they say 1 in 5 dogs will be lost or stolen in the US this year (2012), that is 15 1/2 million dogs, Lost or Stolen. Two million is conservative for being stolen. I would suggest that if you really love dogs, and love freedom, take your dogs freedom back. Ten years ago, I didn't have to worry about dog theft. Today, you put $100 bill on a chair, and a dog next to the chair. Come back in 30 seconds, the dog will be gone first. 
I suggest that you dig a little deeper, in 2006, LCA said there was over 2 million stolen a year, back then, that isn't petfinder, or dogster. My motivation is now I know what is going on by educating myself, now I have a responsibility to do something. I suggest you educate your self, and do what ever you want, but find out the facts.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Education starts with responsibility. Any responsible dog owner would not put their dog in jeopardy of being stolen or lost. Tying a dog to a pole *unattended* (with or without a lock) is the epitome of irresponsibility.


----------



## jcallenaz

*dog theft*

We as humans are suppose to be the upper echelon of the food chain, some times i wonder, use your head, keep your dog safe. But you are the owner!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcallenaz

Here is the US they steal over 5600 dogs a day and like Ireland, and England, not much is said. It's time to stand up to these thieves and get the word out. I am working on that, they low people think this dog are an object, just to steal and use as a bait dog, laboratory experiment, or sell for money. 

If you talk to the animals they will talk with you and you will know each other. If you do not talk to them, you will not know them, and what you do not know, you will fear. What one fears one destroys.” —Geswanouth Slahoot Tsleil-Waututh Chief.


----------



## murphy1

Keep your dog in the house. An older dog can hold their urine for quite awhile. I'd rather see the dog a little uncomfortable than end up at pitbull bait.


----------



## murphy1

Or.....and I can say this from experience......get yourself a French Mastiff....a loving family member.....No One will come on your property or in your house. They are protective without being agressive. He or she would be a nice companion for your Golden!!


----------



## jcallenaz

I can't believe that people are so afraid to take their dogs out for fear of theft. We live to enjoy our dogs, not to hide them. We need to take our freedom, as well as our dogs freedom back. These thieves will start paying for their bad acts. Now theft is rampant, not many are informed, and little to no consequence for their acts. I try to make a difference, "Dog owners will be uniting against dog theft soon", *"Change is coming this fall"* Jim a


----------



## jcallenaz

*Reply to Advertising*

Stand back and complain, advertising what? Read all the Quotes, all most all of the people here are scared, we people need to *"Unite against Dog Theft"*, not hide. Don't take your eye off the ball, it's not advertising, we are talking about *"Dog Theft"* here. Lets stand up!!!!!!!!!!!



Nairb said:


> You pretty much just did advertise your product. It's not my call, but both of your posts in this thread seem like spam to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

